# Would US iPhone work on Rogers?



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, here's where my head's at. Say I went to Buffalo and bought an iPhone today. I apply the unlock and put in my Fido SIM card: W00t! Everything but wireless data on my iPhone.

But next week, Rogers says "iPhone in Canada, available now!". 

Would I be able to use the iPhone I'd purchased and unlocked on an official Rogers iPhone plan?

If you say Yes, there'll probably be a puff of smoke where I was sitting, as I zoom out the door. I can't stand the wait anymore!!!


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

No one can say forsure. Maybe you could reconfigure it for rogers, but then again maybe they will not allow this and track imei numbers. There is no definative answer for this. Just buy it and enjoy it now if you really want it. And then if they come here figure it out or sell your unlocked one on ebay and get a rogers one by selling your soul into contract hell.


----------



## Mooblaah (Dec 1, 2007)

That is a good question; I had been wondering that, myself, for awhile.

I suppose, however, that the longer Rogers delays, the likelier a new iPhone (3G?) will be tailored for Canadian users. That being said, why would Rogers turn away an existing iPhone user if he was willing to sign a contract? In fact, is there anyone out there who has been denied Rogers or Fido service because you wanted to use an iPhone on their networks?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

There was a recent thread (today) about the iPhone and Rogers and data plans. Anyways, its a CBC linked article and it said something about Rogers would only support iPhones purchased through Rogers. So they are going to somehow reconfigure them, I would suppose, to be somehow unique to the Rogers network.

I would not attempt this. I think the iPhone will be available by May. There will be an airspace block auction in May, so foreign companies will start operating here-- effectively commencing the erosion of the Rogers-Bell Monopoly in Canada.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> There was a recent thread (today) about the iPhone and Rogers and data plans. Anyways, its a CBC linked article and it said something about Rogers would only support iPhones purchased through Rogers. So they are going to somehow reconfigure them, I would suppose, to be somehow unique to the Rogers network.
> 
> I would not attempt this. I think the iPhone will be available by May. There will be an airspace block auction in May, so foreign companies will start operating here-- effectively commencing the erosion of the Rogers-Bell Monopoly in Canada.


Do you have a link on predicted Rogers rates on the iPhone?


----------



## Smedz (Feb 5, 2007)

Account 1: 
Name: FidoWAP 
APN - wap.fido.ca 
User: fido 
password: fido 

Account 2: 
Name: FidoINT 
APN: internet.fido.ca 
user: fido 
password: fido 

then, to set up WAP, create a Wap profile with the following: 
Name: Fido 
Connect using: FidoWAP 
Gateway: 205.151.11.11 
user: fido 
password: fido

OR

homepage: »wap.fido.ca 
session mode: permanent 
connection security: off 
data bearer: GPRS 
GPRS connection: when needed 
GPRS access point: wap.fido.ca 
IP address: 205.151.011.011 
authentication type: normal 
login type: automatic 
user:fido 
password:fido


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Not so much*

The references to iPhones not working on Rogers are incorrect.

It is possible, and not yet proven, that an iPhone (as a non-Rogers device) would not be eligible for the WAP/internet browsing plans currently on offer.

That does NOT mean that a US iPhone would not work on Rogers. This only applies to the data plan; and again, has yet to be proven.

In fact, with Rogers being a GSM wireless carrier, ANY unlocked GSM phone works on Rogers, so long as it has the correct bands (850/1900 Mhz).

While Rogers could at some point restrict usage by IMEI for access, there is no plan to do so now, apparently; with the exception of the "unlimited" data plans that started being offered a few days ago.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Will it work on Rogers as far as technology goes? Yes.
Will they let you get the plan? Who knows?

Of course, if you want to go the completely illegal route, there are tools that change the IMEI of the iPhones now, so you could theoretically force it to work by cloning another iPhone's IMEI, but you had better own the Rogers iPhone you're cloning, or you're screwed if someone ever connects it to the same tower as you.

Personally, I'd say the best solution would be to stick with your unlocked phone. If the iPhone plan is reasonably priced, Rogers will likely have to make changes to plans for smartphones in general to make them comparable (proabably around $10/mo difference, I could live with that). Barring that, just sell it internationally on eBay with a markup and buy the Rogers phone.


----------



## ing74 (Feb 13, 2008)

I curently have and am using an uulocked iPhone on Fido. Everything works fine, except Visual voicemail which is carrier based so is disabled for everyone except ATT users in the US. Even if Rogers brought in the iPhone there would be no incentive to switch since Fido currently offers an unlimited surfing plan for $20 (which also includes call display, voicemail, 2500 texts, etc. see fido.ca new value bundles).

Since the iPhone uses the edge network and wifi and the mail function uses the edge or wifi (whichever your phone is conected to at the time) there is no worries. The only thing would be to get visual voicemail which I and I'm sure people would LOVE to have but at the price of a 3 year contract ridiculous restrictions on bandwidth, DISGUSTING Rogers customer service...etc. I think I'll pass. I hope that info helps. and BTW 1.1.3 have not been jailbreaked so I would find wait to go to Buffalo or get an older model.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

The short answer is no.

The answer to this comes from how iPhone carriers in other countries have handled this exact situation. And accross the board, they do NOT officially allow iPhones purchased elsewhere to sign up for the same iPhone plans.

Part of the reason for this are the SIM cards that come with the iPhone in each country: they're carrier and iPhone specific. And when you plug in and activate the iPhone, iTunes and the phone itself only recognize the SIM cards that come with iPhones. So you can swap SIM cards between iPhones on the same carrier, but not SIM cards between an iPhone and a different phone that happen to be on the same carrier. Supposedly due to some special data that those SIM cards come with.

And because iTunes contacts the activation servers whenever you upgrade the firmware, if you want to be on an official carrier plan, those activation servers need to recognize that SIM card.

It's not to say it's impossible. If you were to acquire an official Rogers iPhone SIM card (whenever that will be), and pop it into an imported iPhone, in theory it should work. But no guarantees of course.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Not completely true. Jailbroken iPhones will work with any SIM from the supported carrier, regardless of whether they are unlocked or not.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Corvillus said:


> Not completely true. Jailbroken iPhones will work with any SIM from the supported carrier, regardless of whether they are unlocked or not.


You're absolutely right. I should have been more specific in my explanation to account for that. If Rogers launched the iPhone tomorrow, there would also be an associated firmware update to account for carrier compatibility. And once existing imported iPhones are updated, a simple jailbreak and activation would be all that it would take to use any Rogers (and possibly Fido) SIM card work in the iPhone without going through normal activation.

But the original poster's question was whether he could use an imported iPhone with the eventual "Official Rogers iPhone Plan" (which presumably would mean true unlimited data, just like in the States). The answer, I believe, is still no, because the official carrier plans that are exclusive to the iPhone hinge on iTunes activation. Which in turn hinges on the SIMs that come with the iPhone. Which brings us back to square one.

Again, this isn't to say you couldn't acquire an official Rogers iPhone SIM through other means. But it wouldn't be a simple matter of just calling up Rogers and asking them to switch your contract to an iPhone plan, unless you have someone on the inside that could do it for you.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jul 19, 2005)

In any cases, I dont think Rogers is gonna carry the iphone for a while, so you might as well cross the states and buy yourself a phone, or buy one from a canadian reseller. You are pretty safe for a bit as there is not enough competition for bids on the iphone (rogers+fido = same company, and videotron, I believe, is tied with rogers (loans the line from Rogers), so there is virtually no competition)!!.


----------

